# Mounting A Tv Bracket In The Rear Entertainment Center Of The 312Bh



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I am wanting to mount a TV bracket in the rear entertainment center of the 312BH. 

I am getting tired of moving the TV in and out of the entertainment center, not to mention that I am starting to nick the wood. 

What I am concerned about is this; is there enough support behind that wood to support a TV ? Can I just screw the bracket into the entertainment center, and go. I am guessing the answer to that is NO.

It feels very flimsy, and I am not sure if there is a stud behind the wall. 

Has any other 312 owners completed this mod. If so, please share ! 
I am attaching a pic for reference.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Check out my recent post on how I did this in our 25RSS. I think the situation may be pretty similar. It was a fairly easy mod and has been rock solid.

Link

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

How about the sides of that opening? If there's solid wood, you could attach a swing-arm mount that would allow you to position the TV for easy watching, and disconnect it when you want. If the sides aren't solid, it would be easy enough to beef them up with an extra piece of wood, then run nuts and bolts all the way through to the neighboring cabinet for a strong connection.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Twoelkhounds seems to have a good idea. I would feel more comfortable seeing whats behind there before cutting into the cabinet.

Another way without cutting a big hole:

There has to be studs back there. If you look real close in the outside kitchen upper cabinets you may be able to find them. Self taping screws into these metal studs supporting a wood bracket similar to Twoelkhounds and I think that would do it. It would give you a good base for a TV mounting bracket. Make sure you get short screws.

Either way, I'm interested in the same setup so post lots of pics when you take the plunge.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If you dont have the 10th anniversary edition the 19" tv up front fits good in the bunkhouse. A 24" tv will fit up front and I bought the pedestal for the 19" Jensen tv for the bunkhouse from the jensen direct website. You have to angle it to get it in and it cant tip and fall out. We dont have to secure it when traveling, it doesnt move around much.

The attached link was from my earlier post.

312bh tv


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I also added a 22 inch TV in my bunkhouse, and as stated above, you have to angle it to get it in, to the point that it won't fall out. Ours came with a 24 inch TV up front, so it wouldn't fit into the bunkhouse spot. The 22" really fills the space up well. 

I upgraded the main area TV to a 32", and I spun the 24" around to where it's permanently in the bedroom, unless we decide use it on the outside bracket.


----------



## rif (Mar 3, 2011)

I too was wondering how to mount my 19" TV in the back. I wasn't impressed with the back wall mounting option and was actually thinking of using an under the cabinet mounting bracket I saw at BB. A long story short, I had to make a quick trip to the dealer with the trailer and forgot the TV was just sitting back there. The thing didn't move at all. Since then we have been on two trips over some pretty rough Michigan roads and the TV still has never moved. Maybe I have just been lucky. The TV is a Magnavox and is a lot smaller than the cabinet opening. Again, maybe I have just been lucky.

srwsr, That is a sweet set-up you have. I am jealous.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

srwsr said:


> I also added a 22 inch TV in my bunkhouse, and as stated above, you have to angle it to get it in, to the point that it won't fall out. Ours came with a 24 inch TV up front, so it wouldn't fit into the bunkhouse spot. The 22" really fills the space up well.
> 
> I upgraded the main area TV to a 32", and I spun the 24" around to where it's permanently in the bedroom, unless we decide use it on the outside bracket.


My 19" original front Jensen looks basically like this one installed in the rear. Just the purchased base as it wont come out of the hole without angling it. I was going to add velcro strips to the bottom of the stand if needed, but haven't needed too yet.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I am still noddeling on what to do here. When I finally figure out what I am going to do, I will post pics.


----------



## cander (Jun 9, 2011)

I added 20 inch TV using a swivel arm mount. The walls are hollow to reduce wieght in camper. I found front edge of Closet to be sturdy with Frame. I added inside a piece of wood 16 in long 3 inch wide 3/4 inch thick. drilled holes through closet and wood behind it. used lag bolt 3 inches long with washers and it works like a dream.


----------



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have any pictures to show. But what I did was to drill 2 holes on either side of the tv base through the shelf it sits on and then installed screws with butter fly's underneath the self. Just use the wall ancores that have the large wings on them. It holds very nicely and does not move at all. Plus when winter comes I can just unscrew it and take it out. Only cost about $1 for the screws at any home improvement store.


----------

